# This trestle set is not for S scale, is it?



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi all, this is a pic from ebay of a trestle set being offered as S scale. I happened to buy a box of AF 'junk' recently that had the same likely incomplete set, but I can't figure out how the set would mount to the track. The mounting features are very close, but not close enough without bending, drilling, or screwing.








I am just checking to make sure that I am not crazy. I feel this is likely a set designed for HO? 
Thanks,
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not seen that set previously, all that means is it is not Gilbert. Look at the two inserts on the table in the lower right. If you then look at the tall piers near the two with the deep grooves in them (likely for a missing under track truss bridge) two of those tall piers have those inserts installed in them. I would guess there should be inserts for the rest of the piers, they are missing. The raised rectangle on the insert looks like it fits between the ties of scale track. The piers without the insert installed may be sized to allow the rail flanges of Gilbert track to lock under the plastic lips. Without dimensions it is impossible to know. The base of the shortest piers in the bottom center of the picture is shorter that the tie height of Gilbert track so those two would be useless. 
No matter the scale, since it is incomplete I feel this set would only be useful for someone wanting missing parts or spares for a set they already own.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> I have not seen that set previously, all that means is it is not Gilbert. Look at the two inserts on the table in the lower right. If you then look at the tall piers near the two with the deep grooves in them (likely for a missing under track truss bridge) two of those tall piers have those inserts installed in them. I would guess there should be inserts for the rest of the piers, they are missing. The raised rectangle on the insert looks like it fits between the ties of scale track. The piers without the insert installed may be sized to allow the rail flanges of Gilbert track to lock under the plastic lips. Without dimensions it is impossible to know. The base of the shortest piers in the bottom center of the picture is shorter that the tie height of Gilbert track so those two would be useless.
> No matter the scale, since it is incomplete I feel this set would only be useful for someone wanting missing parts or spares for a set they already own.


The set I have has most of the inserts. The clips that hold the inserts seem just tight enough that the gilbert track rails will not fit, at least not easily, I will sooner get another gilbert set than I will use these, I just wondered if I was missing something simple. Thanks! I can get you dimensions if you are interested, but my curiosity is more satisfied already. 
Thanks!
TimmyD


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Those are intended for something like HO Atlas sectional track: the ties will slide thru those two little right-angle thingies on the top of each one. Measure the distance between them and see how close it it to the total width of HO sectional track. I have an N scale set that's smaller but similar.

*Update: It is an incomplete Atlas pier set. Google image search it.*


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The last thing you want is to squeeze the rails under those clips and end up with out of gauge track at those points. They are nice looking piers, a more modern design than all but one of the 1950's era Gilbert sets. In 1953 Gilbert made the 781 Abutment set using ceramic piers. The abutments are very heavy and not common. The 781 set abutments look slightly like this picture.
Thanks for the info GNfan!


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

GNfan said:


> Those are intended for something like HO Atlas sectional track: the ties will slide thru those two little right-angle thingies on the top of each one. Measure the distance between them and see how close it it to the total width of HO sectional track. I have an N scale set that's smaller but similar.
> 
> *Update: It is an incomplete Atlas pier set. Google image search it.*
> Thank you GNFan! I had been looking, but hadn't seen the Atlas pier set. That is the one.
> ...


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> The last thing you want is to squeeze the rails under those clips and end up with out of gauge track at those points. They are nice looking piers, a more modern design than all but one of the 1950's era Gilbert sets. In 1953 Gilbert made the 781 Abutment set using ceramic piers. The abutments are very heavy and not common. The 781 set abutments look slightly like this picture.
> Thanks for the info GNfan!


Well I will keep my eyes out for the 781 set, I don't think I have seen it, but I do enjoy seeing my trains react to changes in grade. Maybe it is my proximity to the Rockies... I am considering building a long railway bridge to add to my current 780 trestle set.
Thanks,
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think you are better off with the standard Gilbert plastic trestle sets. To see pictures of the 781 set and the very rare 782 expansion abutment set go to The Gilbert Gallery: American Flyer S-Scale Model Trains. It is on page 3 of the Bridges and Trestles section of the site.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Yep. Indeed an Atlas, H0 47 pce Pier set. 
I have two sets leftover from days long gone by. 
As you may see in the photo I attached, set is missing the #10 pier & 2 tabs. 
How many pieces did you say you already have? 🤔 (hint hint)


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> Yep. Indeed an Atlas, H0 47 pce Pier set.
> I have two sets leftover from days long gone by.
> As you may see in the photo I attached, set is missing the #10 pier & 2 tabs.
> How many pieces did you say you already have? 🤔 (hint hint)
> View attachment 575416


Hi Kilowatt, I have a bunch of pieces, but I don't think the set is complete. I will try and lay out and take a pic of everything tomorrow. I imagine I have what you need. Are the piers stamped, or could you get me a height on the #10? From floor to top of bricks. 
TimmyD


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

TimmyD, 
The number is way up inside each pier. Tabs are just the little pieces that slide into the piers.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> TimmyD,
> The number is way up inside each pier. Tabs are just the little pieces that slide into the piers.


This is what I have got Kilowatt,
From what I can tell I have 2 incomplete Atlas sets, and another incomplete HO set. Are you interested in just completing the set you have or in having more for a layout? A lot of it has a hole drilled in it for track mounting I assume, I could definitely find you a clean #10 pier and a few clean tabs. There are also a few piers that have a mounting tab broken off. I have no attachment to any of this HO trestle stuff, and am always looking for Flyer stuff/parts. Let me know what you want and if you have any AF smalls to trade?
Have a good day!
TimmyD


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

TimmyD,
Not missing much for two sets.
Missing from the Atlas sets are;
2 tabs
1- #1
1- #9
3- #12
2- #82 support girder. (See photo)
I have idea on the ‘wooden’ style set.

I really only need the parts previously mentioned but, if no one else needs/wants anything that’s there, I could possibly be persuaded to buy it all. On the other hand, I could supply you with a #12 and a #82 to complete a set for someone else here.
Any future discussion on this, we can do so privately so as not to clutter this thread any further.







#82


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Those "wooden ones" look like Bachmann. And that "support girder " is a bridge. They're available separately.
Atlas HO 82 Pier Girder (4 sections) | ModelTrainStuff.com


----------

